# Columbia twin bar bicycles - how many are out there????



## catfish (Jul 27, 2013)

OK. How many of these Columbia Twinbars are known of? I'm not talking about Blackhawks or Falcons, but Twinbars that are actually badged Columbia ??? Lets see some photos! Original paint. Restored. What ever. Let's see them. Here are two to start.


----------



## jkent (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Nickinator (Jul 27, 2013)

the #2 picture is the same one as the second one.

Nick.



jkent said:


> View attachment 106257 View attachment 106258


----------



## jkent (Jul 27, 2013)

I thought it was. (Just a before and after)


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok, so that is three known of..... There has got to be more of these right? Anyone? Come on, let's see some more of these.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 28, 2013)

*There are.*


```

```
I saw one of these about a year ago in an antique mall , and my buddy sold one two years ago at MLC. I will see if he has pics of his old one. Probably would if bought the one in the antique mall but it was just for decoration.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 28, 2013)

catfish said:


> Ok, so that is three known of..... There has got to be more of these right? Anyone? Come on, let's see some more of these.




I was always under the impression that you had more than one of these Ed?


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I saw one of these about a year ago in an antique mall , and my buddy sold one two years ago at MLC. I will see if he has pics of his old one. Probably would if bought the one in the antique mall but it was just for decoration.




Any photos????


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 28, 2013)

wasn't there a frame for sale not that long ago for one of these?

nICK.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> wasn't there a frame for sale not that long ago for one of these?
> 
> nICK.




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40607-Westfield-Twin-Bar-Columbia-Superb-SOLD


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 28, 2013)

I think an original paint specimen is few and far beween...would like to see a catalog or ad pic.
Much easier to cobble together with not so rare available parts.
My opinion is that it is the same frame fork as a '36 Blackhawk and was a transitional piece... I don't think this frame looks like it went with this suspended tank ideally, in particular at the curved down tube (as it does with the Columbia motorbikes).
I still really like this bike and would love to have one even though it looks slapped together at the factory to sunset the twinbar frames.
Also, I am curious about Catfish's bike's rack as it attaches like a Blackhawk yet the others I have seen mount at the seat clamp.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 28, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Also, I am curious about Catfish's bike's rack as it attaches like a Blackhawk yet the others I have seen mount at the seat clamp.
> Chris




I was wondering that myself


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2013)

The frames are not the same....... The Columbia, and Elgin frames were made at the same factory at the same time, but they are far from being the same. The Columbia frames have more steel in them. And the chain adjusters are different. On the Columbia frames they look like this, but without the extra weld....






The Elgin frames just have the flat pressed drop outs. 




scrubbinrims said:


> I think an original paint specimen is few and far beween...would like to see a catalog or ad pic.
> Much easier to cobble together with not so rare available parts.
> My opinion is that it is the same frame fork as a '36 Blackhawk and was a transitional piece... I don't think this frame looks like it went with this suspended tank ideally, in particular at the curved down tube (as it does with the Columbia motorbikes).
> I still really like this bike and would love to have one even though it looks slapped together at the factory to sunset the twinbar frames.
> ...


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I was wondering that myself




The bike was cataloged with both styles of this rack. Tank mount, and seat post mount.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 29, 2013)

1936 Columbia A13B Twinbar;






1936 Columbia A3B Twinbar;


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 29, 2013)

1937 Columbia Twinbar B3


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 29, 2013)

1938 Columbia C3 Twinbar;






1938 Columbia C13 Twinbar;


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, Thanks Mr Columbia! Mine (the one yeshoney was selling) is definitely a later style because I have no holes for the drop stand clip.  I actually have the correct saddle it looks like and I have the shell of an aluminum horn light.  Now I just need to find a green tank and rack, do you think they all came fully equipt?


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2013)

This one is back with a lower "Buy it now". And you can make an offer. So what would a fair offer be on this bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like 1 offer has already been declined.


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like 1 offer has already been declined.




I wonder how many more offers will be made.


----------



## catfish (Aug 3, 2013)

So three days to go, and still only one offer...... Is anyone going to make a run at it?????


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2013)

Only 24 hours tyo go!!!!  And still only one offer..... I can't belive no one is stepping up for this.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2013)

catfish said:


> Only 24 hours tyo go!!!!  And still only one offer..... I can't belive no one is stepping up for this.




I would be happy to step up for a value of my own assessment, which happens to be too far apart from the asking and an attempt to buy.

Thanks for posting the catalog pics Mr. Columbia...that answered my questions and dispelled some beliefs I had about these models.

Chris


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2013)

OK Chris, What would you put on it for price ??? 



scrubbinrims said:


> I would be happy to step up for a value of my own assessment, which happens to be too far apart from the asking and an attempt to buy.
> 
> Thanks for posting the catalog pics Mr. Columbia...that answered my questions and dispelled some beliefs I had about these models.
> 
> Chris


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 5, 2013)

$1800 ..........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2013)

catfish said:


> OK Chris, What would you put on it for price ???




I'm thinking and will apply my new cost algorithm for a value....but the thing is, I have no comparable sale.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 5, 2013)

What if you broke it down into individual parts and maybe add 20% for the coolness factor that its all original.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 5, 2013)

If Tanksalot  called me and said  "come down here tomorrow with $2200 and its yours" , I would come down there tomorrow.


----------



## old bicycles (Aug 8, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> If Tanksalot  called me and said  "come down here tomorrow with $2200 and its yours" , I would come down there tomorrow.




Were you the one that made the offer on ebay? There was only one..... I can't belive this bike didn't sell. I would love to have it......


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 8, 2013)

old bicycles said:


> Were you the one that made the offer on ebay? There was only one..... I can't belive this bike didn't sell. I would love to have it......




No it wasn't me. as much as I want it, I know myself well enough to know that owning it wouldn't make me happier.  For me this hobby is all about scoring bargains, If I'm not sure I can get my money back and then some when I need to sell it, then I _usually_ don't pull the trigger. I have pretty good sense of what the bottom dollar is on this bike and personally I think it's fair, but still more than I could justify spending on my meager income.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2014)

Haven't seen any pop up in a while...... Anyone else see any of these? Or know of any????? I guess they are kind of rare.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 6, 2014)

does this count?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 6, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> does this count?
> 
> View attachment 141191




Top shelf Scott, top shelf.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 6, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> does this count?
> 
> View attachment 141191




Yeah I guess that counts...


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> does this count?
> 
> View attachment 141191




Scott,    It does count, but you know I knew about it already. Show off.....

  Catfish


----------



## bud poe (Jun 1, 2014)

Ouch thats a tough act to follow, Scott's example is amazing!  

Here is my meager beater twin-bar.  

This bike was found in an alley 3 blocks from my house.  It was dumped along with a truckload of misc junk, looked like someone just ditched an entire apartment or something.  At one point I traded it away and then had the chance to buy it back, which I did.

These are neat bikes, thanks for starting a thread about them, it's cool to see how many are out there (or aren't)...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?9495-Columbia-Superb-Twin-Bar

Don't click on the flicker link, just scroll down for the screenshot that Rustyspokes kindly uploaded.


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2014)

Bud,    Thanks for adding your bike to the list. Still not that many known of.

  Catfish



bud poe said:


> Ouch thats a tough act to follow, Scott's example is amazing!
> 
> Here is my meager beater twin-bar.
> 
> ...


----------



## bud poe (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah where did they all go?  I've never seen another at any shows or swaps out here in the pacific NW.  I'd like to know what they have sold for in the past....


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2014)

So, no more Columbia Twinbars to add to this list.......    Someone else on the CABE must have one, or know of one. Please post photos.


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

Any more of these show up???? I doubt it.... But please post them if you found one.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm in da club!

Here's my schraggy entry~


----------



## stezell (Apr 8, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> I'm in da club!
> 
> Here's my schraggy entry~
> 
> View attachment 977438



Cool find Nate!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like mine is an August of 1938 model!

@Mercian


----------



## Mercian (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi Nate,

Yup, August 1938. It'd be nice to know the dates of some of the others too.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## tryder (Apr 11, 2019)

That first digit on the far left is hard to figure out.
Looks like a "C" then another mark


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 11, 2019)

C8 overcode
C113003 serial


----------



## Mercian (Apr 12, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> C8 overcode
> C113003 serial




ahem... E8....  (-:

1938 was a relatively low production year for Westfield, around 125000 bikes.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## tryder (Apr 12, 2019)

These bicycles really are the cats meow.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 16, 2019)

We can't for get this one. https://copakeauction.hibid.com/cat...tique-and-classic-bicycle-auction/?q=columbia


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 16, 2019)

Thinking that's a '37 not as stated '36 with rack attachment at seattube clamp, chrome fork and dash. It has incorrect for '37 correct for '36 horn/light it needs the enlongated aluminum unit.


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Thinking that's a '37 not as stated '36 with rack attachment at seattube clamp, chrome fork and dash. It has incorrect for '37 correct for '36 horn/light it needs the enlongated aluminum unit.




The head light is right. Not all of them had the big light. They are cataloged like this one.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 24, 2020)

A couple incomplete pictures of one of the first bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2021)

Does this one count? 





						Facebook Groups
					

Columbia Westfield Bikes has 718 members. Buy and Sell Group




					www.facebook.com


----------

